# AHS Field Trip, Smiths Lake, NSW



## omg_a_gecko (Mar 7, 2012)

Thought you might enjoy some photos from a field trip performed last month by the Australian Herpetological Society, at Smiths Lake, NSW Australia. 





​ *Barrington Tops Tree Frog, Litoria barringtonensis​*



​ *Golden Crowned Snake, Cacophis squamulosus​*



​ *Marsh Snake, Hemiaspis signata​*



​ *Juv. Diamond Python, Morelia spilota spilota​*



​ *Haswell's Frog, Paracrinia haswelli​*



​ *Death Adder, Acanthopis antarticus​*



​ *Stephen's Banded Snake, Hoplocephalus stephensi​*



​ *Moritz's Gecko, Saltuarius moritzi​*
Which of these species is your favourite?


----------



## eipper (Mar 8, 2012)

That is a very attractive paracrinia


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 8, 2012)

Definately young haswell. I agree with him!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice Pete, I am kicking myself for not attending


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice pics, cute little death adder.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 8, 2012)

Fave = Moritzi


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 8, 2012)

Great pics. That one of the golden crowned snake is calendar worthy!


----------



## hrafna (Mar 8, 2012)

nice pics but my fave species was the rough scaled snake on the second trip!


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 8, 2012)

Beautiful shots! I find alot of diamonds up that way, where abouts at smith lakes? I always stick to myall lakes NP.....


----------



## hrafna (Mar 8, 2012)

and stephens banded snakes are stunning in person!


----------



## vicherps (Mar 8, 2012)

have to agree with the others a nice looking Haswell's


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Mar 8, 2012)

hrafna said:


> nice pics but my fave species was the rough scaled snake on the second trip!



put some of yours up and i'll pick my fave


----------



## hrafna (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## spongebob (Mar 8, 2012)

AUSHERP said:


> Beautiful shots! I find alot of diamonds up that way, where abouts at smith lakes? I always stick to myall lakes NP.....



Great photos.

For those interested the AHS has a scientific licence which permits (under a whole raft of conditions) members to join these field study trips under the guidance of experienced members. The data gathered is then supplied to OEH ("Parks") -GPS location, weather conditions etc. These photo showcase some of the species encountered. Being able to join such activities is one of the benefits for joining the AHS. Of course members who come along cant divulge location information.


----------



## hrafna (Mar 8, 2012)

with this being my first field trip with the ahs i would recommend it to anyone. yes you do get to know some fellow members at the pub after the meetings but not as much as a field trip. plus the knowledge you can learn can't be taught in a book.

p.s the stephens banded, golden crown and gecko are my fave pics.


----------



## JoshMack96 (Mar 8, 2012)

these are soooo coool


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Mar 8, 2012)

hrafna said:


> View attachment 242037



I'm a fan of scaleyfeet, you get a full body shot too? c:


----------



## hrafna (Mar 8, 2012)

yes i did. will post it up in abit.


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Mar 8, 2012)

hrafna said:


> yes i did. will post it up in abit.
> 
> View attachment 242067
> View attachment 242068
> View attachment 242069



I'd like to have a book just on aussie pygos, love em. Thanks for sharing c:


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice love the pictures of the scaly foot. But even more I looooooove the picture of that sexy secy P.bibroni, favourite frog genus of mine and that is one hot individual.


----------



## hrafna (Mar 8, 2012)

first ever bibroni for me on this trip.


----------



## Jande (Mar 8, 2012)

Lovely photos. Thanks for sharing. The Stephen's Banded and Golden Crowned snakes are just stunning.


----------



## vicherps (Mar 9, 2012)

love the Bibron's Toadlet


----------



## JasonL (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice pics peoples.... hope you all enjoyed the trip, we always turn up interesting stuff up there, it's a great place to spend a weekend.


----------

